# Recherche Macintosh HS



## Dgeler (25 Juin 2015)

Bonjour/Bonsoir !

Je recherche un Macintosh SE (et autre modèle) HS, histoire de le vider pour monter un ordi à l'intérieur.

Je n'ai pas envie (ni les moyens) de prendre un Macintosh en pleine vigueur de l'âge pour pouvoir mener ce projet ^^

J'habite la région Parisienne, mais je ne suis vraiment pas pressé (je poste ça maintenant, mais je pense récupérer ça fin Juillet ou en Septembre). Toutes les pièces réutilisables que je trouverais seront données qur le forum "Don". Et recevoir une coquille vide serait parfait !

merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## matacao (25 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Peux-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur ton projet car j'ai peut être une caisse vide dans mon stock d'épave.


----------



## Dgeler (25 Juin 2015)

J'aimerais récupérer juste la boite d'un vieux SE, histoire de m'en servir comme boîte pour un autre ordi. Je mettrais un écran a la place de l'ancien, puis soit un vieux mac mini ou un hackintosh ou un Raspberry pi pour le hardware et puis je mettrais de la place pour un hub USb, une seconde sortie hdmi, au niveau des ports SCSI, un Ethernet et un Firewire pour les deux ports ADB, un jack pour le jack etc. 
Si ce n'est pas une coquille vide mais un SE HS, je redonnerais le hardware en état sur le forum dédié


----------



## matacao (25 Juin 2015)

Je vais regarder dans mon stock cet été si j'ai pas une boite vide de SE qui traine mais je te garantie rien car il faut d'abord que je fasse du tri. Sinon d'autres types de boite vide pourrait t’intéresser ou il te faut obligatoirement un tout en un ? ((quitte à fouiller autant savoir ^^))


----------



## Dgeler (25 Juin 2015)

Quelque chose de vieux (<système 8), mais pas trop encombrant en fait :/
C'est pour ça que la boite du SE m'intéresse tant, en plus c'est assez emblématique ^^

Merci beaucoup


----------



## matacao (25 Juin 2015)

Reçu , je vais regarder fin Juillet ce que j'ai et je t’enverrai un MP.


----------



## Dgeler (25 Juin 2015)

Merci merci et encore merci


----------



## Langellier (9 Novembre 2015)

J'ai aussi quelques Mac Se HS, ils se trouvent près d'Alençon.


----------



## altifly (30 Mars 2016)

bonjour 

Meme type de projet, meme recherche!
Je possede un Macintosh Classic qui fonctionne, et meme s'il ne m'a pas couté bien cher je ne peux pas me résoudre à le démanteler...
Je recherche donc un SE , classic , ou plus avec carte HS , mieux meme, vide.. J'ai tout de meme besoin du tube cathodique pour mouler le polycarbonate qui fera office de surface d'écran
Pour simplifier je peux envoyer le bordereau pret à coller pour l'expédition
D'avance merci


----------

